# Color and age



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

Okay someone told me (I don't remember who) that more brightly colored bettas are younger, and the ones that have white (or lighter colors) on parts are older.
Is this true?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I really don't know about that, but I know if a betta gets ill it's colors fade.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Usually true. Older bettas tend to get darker coloring as well as some white on their "beards" (males). This could also be teir natural coloring (darker coloring). Paleness is usually a sign of stress.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

There is an article in the March issue of Tropical Fish Hobbyist about the life span of tropical fish. It says that some "pet shop" bettas may have lived up to half their lifespan before you get them home.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ture. Most lfs bettas are 9-14 months old. Due to the conditions they are raised in before you get them, their lifespan is 3 years tops and that is good. Most only live a little over 2 years. A healthy betta you breed or get from a breeder can live 5 years but 4 is normal.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

wow that was some good information. thanks


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Everyone is correct! In addition, ive also read that some scars of betta sometimes appear as white.


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

During the night bettas colour fades, and they sometimes become brighter during the day. Kristian is right, when they are stressed or ill they're colour may fade, this is an easy way to tell how your lil guy is feeling.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Betta scars do appear white, my crown-tail has a white scar between his head and his back, guess it would be the neck area if it were human.

I didn't knkow about bettas getting darker as they get older, but I guess in some ways it's relitive, or do you mean that they get more and more black and less color as they get older?


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

They go more grey...ish. Not nessisarily black, their colour fades away though.


----------

